# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الجزائر >  قانون الرسوم والنماذج الصناعية الجزائري

## هيثم الفقى

أمر رقم 66-86 مؤرخ في 7 محرم عام 1386 الموافق 28 ابريل
سنة 1966 يتعلق بالرسوم والنماذج

إن رئيس الحكومة، رئيس مجلس الوزراء،

- بناء على تقرير وزير الصناعة والطاقة،
- وبمقتضى الأمر رقم 65 – 182 المؤرخ في 11 ربيع الأول عام 1385 الموافق 10 يوليو سنة 1965 المتضمن تأسيس الحكومة،
- وبمقتضى الأمر رقم 66 – 48 المؤرخ في 5 ذي القعدة عام 1385 الموافق 25 فبراير سنة 1966 بشأن انضمام الجمهورية الجزائرية الديمقراطية الشعبية الى اتفاقية باريس لحماية الملكية الصناعية المؤرخة في 2 مارس سنة 1883.

يأمر بما يلي:
العنوان الأول
أحكام عامة
المادة (1): يعتبر رسماً كل تركيب خطوط أو ألوان يقصد به إعطاء مظهر خاص لشيء صناعي أو خاص بالصناعة التقليدية، ويعتبر نموذجاً كل شكل قابل للتشكيل ومركب بألوان أو بدونها أو كل شيء صناعي أو خاص بالصناعة التقليدية يمكن استعماله كصورة أصلية لصنع وحدات أخرى ويمتاز عن النماذج المشابهة له بشكله الخارجي.
إن الحماية الممنوحة بموجب هذا الأمر تشمل الرسوم والنماذج الأصلية الجديدة دون غيرها.
ويعتبر رسماً جديداً كل رسم أو نموذج لم يبتكر من قبل.
وإذا أمكن لشيء أن يعتبر رسماً أو نموذجاً واختراعاً قابلاً للتسجيل في آن واحد وكانت العناصر الأساسية للجدة غير منفصلة عن عناصر الاختراع فيصبح هذا الشيء محمياً طبقاً للأمر رقم 66 – 54 المؤرخ في 11 ذي القعدة عام 1385 الموافق 3 مارس سنة 1966 المتعلق بشهادات المخترعين وبإجازات الإختراع.
المادة (2): يكون لكل صاحب رسم أو نموذج الحق في استغلال رسمه أو نموذجه وذلك ضمن الشروط المحددة في هذا الأمر.
يختص بملكية الرسم أو النموذج أول من أجرى إيداعه وذلك مع التحفظات المعتادة.
المادة (3): يجوز للدولة أن تمنح لكل مبدع ابتكر رسماً أو نموذجاً مكافأ مناسبة للآثار الاقتصادية والاجتماعية الناتجة من تطبيق الرسم أو النموذج وأن تضمن استغلال هذا الرسم أو النموذج بقدر الاستطاعة.
المادة (4): وإذا كان مبدع الرسم أو النموذج مستخدماً في مؤسسة فإن حق استغلال الرسم أو النموذج تختص به هذه المؤسسة ما لم ينص على اتفاق خاص وذلك:
- إذا تم إبداع الرسم أو النموذج في نطاق المهمة المحددة في المؤسسة وكان هذا الرسم أو النموذج مطابقاً لنشاط مبدعه المهني،
- إذا تم إبداع الرسم أو النموذج في نطاق المهمة المحددة للمبدع وبمساعدة الوسائل التي تملكها المؤسسة.
المادة (5): إن كل إبداع رسم أو نموذج تم داخل مؤسسة يجب إبلاغه الى هذه المؤسسة كتابياً ويجب على المؤسسة أن تشعر، في الحال وبواسطة مكتوب، المبدع باستلام إعلامه.
ويجب على المؤسسة أن تبدي رأيها في استحقاقها الرسم أو النموذج وذلك في ظرف أجل ثلاثة أشهر ابتداءً من يوم استلام إعلام المبدع وإذا أغفل المبدع إعلام المؤسسة فإن الأجل المذكور يبتدئ من يوم اطلاع المؤسسة على الإبداع.
وإذا لم تتقدم المؤسسة بإيداع طلب الحماية في أجل ستة أشهر ابتداءً من اليوم الذي أعلنت فيه أنها تستفيد من حق الاستغلال، فللمبدع أن يطلب الاستفادة من هذا الحق.

المادة (6): إن المكافأة الواجب أداؤها للمبدع تدفعها المؤسسة التي تولت إيداع الرسم أو النموذج ويجوز أن يرفع مبلغ هذه المكافأة تبعاً للتوسع الذي يتخذه استغلال الرسم أو النموذج.
المادة (7): يرفض كل طلب يتضمن أشياء لا تحتوي على طابع رسم أو نموذج مطابق للمعنى الوارد في هذا الأمر أو تمس بالآداب العامة.
المادة (8): يجب على الأجانب الذين يردون إجراء إيداع في القطر الجزائري أن ينيبوا عنهم وكيلاً جزائرياً مقيماً بالقطر الجزائري.

العنوان الثاني
الإيداع والتسجيل والنشر
المادة (9): يتم كل إيداع رسم أو نموذج بتسليم هذا الرسم أو النموذج أو بتوجيهه داخل ظرف موصى عليه مع طلب الإشعار بالاستلام، الى السلطة المختصة.
يمكن أن يتضمن هذا الإيداع من رسم واحد الى مائة رسم بقصد إدماجها الى أشياء من صنف واحد.
ويجب أن يتضمن الإيداع، تحت طائل الإبطال، ما يلي:
- أربع نسخ من تصريح الإيداع.
- ست نسخ مماثلة من تمثيل الرسم أو عيّنتان من كل واحد من الأشياء والرسوم.
- وكالة ممضاة بخط اليد وذلك إذا كان المودع يمثله وكيل.
- وصل بدفع الرسوم الواجب أداؤها.
يجب أن تكون جميع هذه المستندات ممضاة بتوقيع المودع وأن تكون عيّنات الشيء المودع حاملة بطاقة مخصصة لهذا التوقيع.
ويجب أن تكون الأشياء والالحاقات المبيّنة لمعاني الرسوم مضمنة في صندوق محكم الإغلاق يوضع عليه خاتم وتوقيع المودع.
المادة (10): يلزم كل من أراد أن يتمسك بأولوية إيداع أجنبي سابق، أن يرفق إيداعه الرسم أو النموذج بما يلي:
- شهادة وحدة الرسم أو النموذج تسلم من طرف الإدارة التي جرى فيها الإبداع.
- وصل بدفع الرسوم الواجب أداؤها وذلك برسم المطالبة بالأولوية.
المادة (11): تباشر المصالح المختصة نقل التصريح بالإيداع الى دفتر الرسوم والنماذج مع ذكر تاريخ وساعة تسليم المستندات أو استلام الظرف الذي يتضمنها وكذا رقم الإيداع.
وتضع هذه المصالح ختمها ورقم التسجيل على كل واحدة من المستندات المسلمة.
المادة (12): تسلم أو توجه الى المودع نسخة من التصريح متممة برقم التسجيل وتكون بمثابة إثبات للإيداع.
المدة (13): إن مدة الحماية الممنوحة لكل رسم أو نموذج بموجب هذا الأمر، تبلغ عشرة أعوام ابتداءً من تاريخ الإيداع.
وتنقسم هذه المدة الى فترتين: أحدهما من عام واحد، والثانية من تسعة أعوام وهذه تكون موقوفة على دفع رسم الاحتفاظ.
يستمر الرسم أو النموذج سرياً طيلة مدة فترة الحماية الأولى وذلك إذا لم يطلب المودع أو أصحاب حقوقه نشره.
وتنتهي الحماية بانتهاء الفترة الأولى البالغة عاماً واحداً وذلك إذا لم تجر المطالبة بتمديد مدة هذه الحماية أو إذا لم يتم دفع الرسم.
ويمنح أجل ستة أشهر لتنفيذ هذه الإجراءات ويجوز أن يكون الإجراء الاحتفاظي متعلقاً بجميع الرسوم أو النماذج أو ببعضها.
المادة (14): يجوز للمودع أو لأصحاب حقوقه أن يطلبوا خلال فترة الحماية الأولى وعند انتهائها الرد الكلي والجزئي للإيداع ولا يتعلق هذا الرد إلا بأشياء التي لم يطلب نشرها.
إن الرسوم والنماذج التي لم يتم سحبها في ظرف أجل عام واحد بعد انتهاء فترة الحماية تصبح ملكاً عاماً للدولة.
المادة (15): إن الضرائب الواجب أداؤها عند الإيداع هي الآتية:
- ضريبة ثابتة ومستقلة عن الرسوم او النماذج المودعة.
- وضريبة تدفع عن كل رسم أو نموذج.
- وعند الاقتضاء ضريبة للنشر.

المادة (16): إن الرسم أو النموذج الذي تقرر تمديد مدته طبقاً للمادة 13 أعلاه، يصبح عند انتهاء فترة الحماية الأولى علنياً بصفة إلزامية.
المادة (17): تنشر قائمة الإيداعات التي أصبحت علنية.
وتوضع تحت اطلاع الجمهور فهارس سنوية تحررها المصلحة المختصة.
وتجعل رهن إشارة الجمهور نسخة صورية من الرسم أو النموذج الذي أصبح علنياً ومعها نسخة من الإلحاق المبين لمعنى الرسم.
المادة (18): وتسلم للمودع الذي يطلبها أو لذوي حقوقه، تجارب مطبعية تتعلق أيضاً بصورة من الإلحاق التفسيري المذكور على تصريح الإيداع وذلك مقابل دفع رسم.
المادة (19): إن النشر الذي خص به رسم أو نموذج قبل إيداعه لا يترتب عليه سقوط حق ملكية ولا الحماية الممنوحة بموجب هذا الأمر وبالنسبة لكل ما يتعلق بالأعمال الواقعة بعد الإيداع.
ويستفيد كل رسم أو نموذج مدرج في تشكيل رسمي أو معترف برسميته، من حماية وقتية، وإذا باشر صاحبه إيداعه في أجل ستة أشهر ابتداءً من يوع عرض الرسم أو النموذج، وذلك بتأييد شهادة الضمان الممنوحة أثناء العرض، فإنه يستفيد من حق الأولوية.
العنوان الثالث
تحويل حقوق الرسوم أو النماذج
المادة (20): يجوز لصاحب رسم أو نموذج أن يحول الى غيره، بواسطة عقد، كل أو بعض حقوقه.
وإذا اقتضت المصلحة العامة، يسوغ للسلطة المختصة أن تمنح بعوض، حق استعمال رسم أو نموذج لكل مؤسسة تطلب ذلك.
المادة (21): إن العقود المشتملة إما على نقل الملكية وإما على منح حق امتياز الاستغلال أو التنازل عن هذه الحقوق أما على الرهن أو رفع اليد عن الرهن، يجب أن يتم تثبيتها كتابياً وتسجيلها في الدفتر الخاص بالرسوم والنماذج وإلا سقط الحق.
المادة (22): يمكن للسلطة المختصة أن تسلم لكل طالب، نسخة من التقييدات المسجلة على الدفتر الخاص بالرسوم والنماذج أو شهادة تثبت عدم وجود تقييد.
العنوان الرابع
العقوبات
المادة (23): يشكل كل مس بحقوق صاحب رسم أو نموذج جنحة التقليد المعاقب عليها بغرامة من 500 الى 15.000 د. ج.
وفي حالة العود الى اقتراف الجنحة أو إذا كان مرتكب الجنحة شخصاً كان اشتغل عند الطرف المضرر، يصدر الحكم ضد المتهم، علاوة على ما ذكر، بعقوبة من شهر الى ستة أشهر سجناً.
وتضاعف هذه العقوبات في حالة المس بحقوق القطاع المسير ذاتياً وقطاع الدولة.
المادة (24): يجوز للمحكمة أن تأمر بإلصاق نص الحكم في الأماكن التي تحددها وبنشره برمته أو بنشر جزء منه في الجرائد التي تعينها كل ذلك على نفقة المحكوم عليه.
كما يجوز لها أن تأمر ولو في حالة تبرئة من الاتهام، بمصادرة الأشياء التي تمس بالحقوق المضمونة بموجب هذا الأمر وذلك لفائدة الشخص المضرور ويجوز لها كذلك أن تأمر، في حالة حكم بالإدانة، بمصادرة الأدوات التي استعملت خصيصاً لصناعة الأشياء المعنى بها وبتسليمها الى الطرف المضرور.
المادة (25): إن الأعمال السابقة للإيداع لا تخول أي حق في إقامة دعوى جزائية أو مدنية تتفرع من هذا الأمر.
كما لا يمكن للأعمال الواقعة بعد الإيداع، غير أنها تكون سابقة لنشره، أن تخول أي حق لإقامة دعوى ولو مدنية، إلا في حالة إثبات الطرف المضرور سوء نية المتهم.
المادة (26): يجوز للطرف المضرور أن يباشر بمقتضى أمر من رئيس المحكمة التي يجب أن تجرى العمليات في دائرة اختصاصها، إجراء الوصف المفصل، بواسطة كل موظف محلف، من المصادرة أو بدونها للأدوات المبينة في المادة 24.
ويصدر الأمر بذلك بناء على مجرد طلب وبعد الإدلاء بما يثبت الإيداع.
ولرئيس المحكمة الحق في أن يفرض على الطالب دفع كفالة يسلمها قبل إجراء المصادرة.
وتترك لحائزي الأشياء الموصوفة أو المصادرة نسخة من الأمر وإلا كان الطلب باطلاً وجرت المطالبة بالتعويضات.
المادة (27): وفي حالة عدم التجاء الطالب الى السلطة القضائية المختصة، في أجل شهر، يبطل مفعول الوصف أو المصادرة وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بما قد يطلب من تعويضات وترد الأشياء المصادرة.
المادة (28): وإذا استلزم حل نزاع تقديم مستند أو شيء مودع، فيجوز لرئيس المحكمة المرفوعة أمامها الدعوى أن يطلب من السلطة المختصة، بواسطة كتاب، الاطلاع على هذا المستند.

العنوان الخامس
أحكام انتقالية

المادة (29): إن الحقوق الناتجة من إيداع الرسوم أو النماذج التي لا تزال صالحة في الجزائر عند تاريخ 3 يوليو سنة 1962، تبقى نافذة المفعول الى نهاية فترة الحماية المنصوص عليها في المقطع الأول من المادة 13 وذلك بشرط أن يكون هذا الإيداع قد أصبح علنياً في بلده الأصلي قبل توجيه التصريح المنصوص عليه في المادة 30 وأن يكون قد جرى استغلاله بكيفية فعلية ومتواصلة منذ التاريخ المذكور.
المادة (30): يجب على كل صاحب الرسم أو النموذج المبين في المادة السابقة، أن يوجه، تحت طائل إبطال حقوقه، الى المصلحة المختصة وفي ظرف أجل ستة أشهر ابتداءً من نشر هذا الأمر، في الجريدة الرسمية للجمهورية الجزائرية الديمقراطية الشعبية، المستندات المبينة في المادة 9 وذلك بالإضافة الى ما يلي:
- طلب إبقاء سريان حقوقه.
- شهادة وحدة الرسم أو النموذج.
- تصريح بعد الانتهاء من استعمال الرسم أو النموذج.
المادة (31): إن كل رسم أو نموذج جرى استغلاله فيما بعد 3 يوليو سنة 1962، وفي نطاق مؤسسة تابعة للدولة أو للقطاع المسير ذاتياً، يعتبر عنصر من عناصر هذه المؤسسة.
المادة (32): إن الآجال المنصوص عليها في هذا الأمر تسري من تاريخ الى تاريخ، وعندما يكون اليوم الأخير لأجل هو يوم عطلة رسمية، يعد الأجل الى اليوم الأول الموالي من أيام العمل.
المادة (33): تلغى جميع الأحكام المخالفة لهذا الأمر.
المدة (34): ستحدد بموجب مراسيم الإجراءات لتنفيذ هذا الأمر وخاصة مبلغ الرسوم التي ينص عليها.
المادة (35): ينشر هذا الأمر في الجريدة الرسمية للجمهورية الجزائرية الديمقراطية الشعبية.

وحرر بالجزائر في 7 محرم عام 1386 الموافق 28 ابريل سنة 1966.

هواري بو مدين

----------

